

The iphone was an MVP - andrewtbham
http://seriouslackofdirection.blogspot.com/2012/02/iphone-was-mvp.html

======
zmonkeyz
Yep that's why they took so much time into getting a great web browser on the
phone. It was expected that people would make web applications. It wasn't
until the cries to develop for the phone itself were too much to ignore that
the app store was born.

